# أروع صورة لآلام المسيح



## صوت الرب (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*



اشكرك يارب انك اتالمت عشانى 

حقيقى صورة مؤلمه جداا بس اكثر من راائعه 

ميرسى جدا صوت الرب على الصورة الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 





​


----------



## استفانوس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*ماذا يصنع ايضا لكرمي وانا لم اصنعه له*

*اشكرك الهي الحبيب*
*لاجل كل مافعلته *
*درب حياتي لكي استطيع ان اخبر كل من حولي على عملك الكفاري*​


----------



## khalil_eng (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن 
مرسى على الصوره


----------



## انطوان روفا (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

انت م تقطف من الشجرة                    بل قطفت امى حراما من جناها
انت لم تنصت الى  الحية                     بل انصتت امى واصغت لنداها
فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا                         وانا الخاصى حر اتباها
حكمة يارب لا ادركها                            وحنانا قد تسامى وتناهى


----------



## انطوان روفا (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

فاتورة كبيرة دفعت عنى  ااستحق الهدية
ليتنى لها اهلا ولم اعد مجهول الهوية
عشقى انت يارب وحبى وماحى الخطية


----------



## انطوان روفا (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

فى يوم الميلاد

ليك انا جيت   اضىء لك شمعة
انت نور الدنيا ضحيت بلا دمعة


----------



## جندي الرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

شكرا على هذه الصورة الجميلة
الرب بياركك


----------



## صوت الرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*



			اشكرك يارب انك اتالمت عشانى 

حقيقى صورة مؤلمه جداا بس اكثر من راائعه 

ميرسى جدا صوت الرب على الصورة الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح الصورة مؤلمة لكنها تحمل قوة المحبة
شكرا عزيزتي مريمتي لمرورك الجميل و ردك الأجمل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



			ماذا يصنع ايضا لكرمي وانا لم اصنعه له

اشكرك الهي الحبيب
لاجل كل مافعلته 
درب حياتي لكي استطيع ان اخبر كل من حولي على عملك الكفاري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا يجب لينا أن نشكر ألله في كل حين
شكرا عزيزي استفانوس لردك الجميل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



			رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن 
مرسى على الصوره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيح حمل أحزاننا ...
شكرا عزيزي خليل لمرورك



			فاتورة كبيرة دفعت عنى ااستحق الهدية
ليتنى لها اهلا ولم اعد مجهول الهوية
عشقى انت يارب وحبى وماحى الخطية 
.
فى يوم الميلاد

ليك انا جيت اضىء لك شمعة
انت نور الدنيا ضحيت بلا دمعة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك رائع عزيزي انطوان روفاالرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



			شكرا على هذه الصورة الجميلة
الرب بياركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشكر لك لمرورك عزيزي جندي الرب
الرب يباركم و ينور حياتكم
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم *


----------



## سمير مينا (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

نشكرك على احسن صورة فى الدنيا


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


سمير مينا قال:



			نشكرك على احسن صورة فى الدنيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشكر لك لمرورك حبيبي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## kamalelmasry (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

ربي وحبيبي يسوع المسيح
هل أنا الدود والعدم والتراب 
أستحق أنسحاقك وتعذيبك وصلبك من أجلي
ربي .. أرحمني أنا الغير مستحق
شكرا جزيلا علي الصور المؤثره التي تذكرنا بما فعله الله من أجلنا
نحن الخطاه
الرب يباركك


----------



## pola2 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

[كم انت عظيم يا يسوع من ذا الذى يفكر فى اله غيرك يا من احببتنا ختى الموت نحن نخطا وانت تدفع عنا الثمن شكرا ليك يارب  
مجرد النظر لصورة المصلوب مجرد التامل والتفكير فى الم الرب من اجلى واجلك تجعلنا ندرك قيمة الثمن الذى دفع من اجلنا فهل نخن نستحق؟
نحن غير مستحقين يارب لكن عظم محبتك لنا يعطينا الاحساس بالامان
اعطنا يارب ان نسلك حسب وصاياك طهر يارب حواسنا واجسادنا 
اشفنا يارب من امراضنا الروحيه حتى نكون مستعدين للقاءك ونتمتع بيك فى الابديه
كم اشتاق اليك يا رب احعل لى نصيب يارب معك انا الغير مستحق من اجل دمك الطاهر الذى سفكته بارادتط عنى على الصليب  امين[/size]


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

شكرا ومرسي على هذا الصورة وانا كنت محتاجها جدا اليوم   وربنا يباركك اخوك من العراق 


             رامي البغدادي


----------



## صوت الرب (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


kamalelmasry قال:



			ربي وحبيبي يسوع المسيح
هل أنا الدود والعدم والتراب 
أستحق أنسحاقك وتعذيبك وصلبك من أجلي
ربي .. أرحمني أنا الغير مستحق
شكرا جزيلا علي الصور المؤثره التي تذكرنا بما فعله الله من أجلنا
نحن الخطاه
الرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أسعدني مشاركتك و أعجبت بإيمانك حبيبي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## صوت الرب (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


pola2 قال:



			[كم انت عظيم يا يسوع من ذا الذى يفكر فى اله غيرك يا من احببتنا ختى الموت نحن نخطا وانت تدفع عنا الثمن شكرا ليك يارب  
مجرد النظر لصورة المصلوب مجرد التامل والتفكير فى الم الرب من اجلى واجلك تجعلنا ندرك قيمة الثمن الذى دفع من اجلنا فهل نخن نستحق؟
نحن غير مستحقين يارب لكن عظم محبتك لنا يعطينا الاحساس بالامان
اعطنا يارب ان نسلك حسب وصاياك طهر يارب حواسنا واجسادنا 
اشفنا يارب من امراضنا الروحيه حتى نكون مستعدين للقاءك ونتمتع بيك فى الابديه
كم اشتاق اليك يا رب احعل لى نصيب يارب معك انا الغير مستحق من اجل دمك الطاهر الذى سفكته بارادتط عنى على الصليب  امين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح ... المسيح دفع عنا فاتورة عظيمة 
و فعل هذا من محبته لنا
شكرا حبيبي لمرورك الجميل و ردك الأجمل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك[/SIZE]*


----------



## صوت الرب (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:



			شكرا ومرسي على هذا الصورة وانا كنت محتاجها جدا اليوم   وربنا يباركك اخوك من العراق 


             رامي البغدادي في كنيسة مار ايليا بغداد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشكر لك لمرورك و لمشاركتك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
.
( ملاحظة :- يفضل أن لا تكتب إسمك الكامل في المنتدى )
شكرا مرة أخرى*


----------



## s_h (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

مش عارف اقول ايه اقول صورة حلوة ولا اقول صورة صعبة
بس هى بتفكر الواحد بالوحل اللى عايش فية بقى ربنا 
اتعزب عشانى و انا لسة فى خطيتى ياة على الانسان 
انا عن نفسى لمى شفت الصورة استحقرت نفسى اوى
يارب سمحنى انا مستحقش ان يحصلك كل دة على شان
شكرا ليكى على الصورة


----------



## صوت الرب (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


s_h قال:



			مش عارف اقول ايه اقول صورة حلوة ولا اقول صورة صعبة
بس هى بتفكر الواحد بالوحل اللى عايش فية بقى ربنا 
اتعزب عشانى و انا لسة فى خطيتى ياة على الانسان 
انا عن نفسى لمى شفت الصورة استحقرت نفسى اوى
يارب سمحنى انا مستحقش ان يحصلك كل دة على شان
شكرا ليكى على الصورة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قد تستغرب لكن أنا أسميها صورة ( قوة المحبة )
و شكرا لمرورك الجميل و ردك الرائع
و شكرا أيضا لقوة ايمانك و محبتك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## eman88 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

اشي مؤثر واله لو كل واحد بطلع على هلسورة وبعرف معانت السيد المسيح كان امن فيو بدون تفكير تألم وصلب من اجلنا نحن البشر  لكن للأسف نسبة كبيرة لا تقدر هذا الشيء بل بألعكس قسم منهم لا يؤمنون ويهنون ويتوقحون الله يعينا ويستر من الي جاي 
ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## DONIZ (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

شكرا" لك على هذه الصور الرائعة...:smil12:


----------



## صوت الرب (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*



eman88 قال:


> اشي مؤثر واله لو كل واحد بطلع على هلسورة وبعرف معانت السيد المسيح كان امن فيو بدون تفكير تألم وصلب من اجلنا نحن البشر  لكن للأسف نسبة كبيرة لا تقدر هذا الشيء بل بألعكس قسم منهم لا يؤمنون ويهنون ويتوقحون الله يعينا ويستر من الي جاي
> ارحمنا يا الله


عنجد شيء مؤثر جدا
أتمنى مثلك أن تفكر الناس بهذه الآلام
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
شكرا لمرورك و ردك


----------



## صوت الرب (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*



DONIZ قال:


> شكرا" لك على هذه الصور الرائعة...:smil12:


*شكرا لرورك و مشاركتك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

يااااااااااااااااااة صوارة صعبة اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*



كرستيانوة قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااة صوارة صعبة اووووووووووووووووى


*لكنها معبرة جدا
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

يارب سلام 
مش ممكن الصوره اكثر من روعه رغم انها مؤلمه للغايه 
ولكن فيها كل المحبه والبذل والتضحيه من اجلى انا الخاطيه 
لان احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها 
                                                 وشكرا على هذه الصوره الجميله
                                                            صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*



اوجيني لطفي قال:


> يارب سلام
> مش ممكن الصوره اكثر من روعه رغم انها مؤلمه للغايه
> ولكن فيها كل المحبه والبذل والتضحيه من اجلى انا الخاطيه
> لان احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها
> ...


*اسعدني مرورك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلبام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

شكراااا يا صوت الرب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## صوت الرب (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


Dona Nabil قال:



			شكراااا يا صوت الرب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشكر الك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## enass (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*صورة مؤترة

سلم ايديك*


----------



## صوت الرب (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


enass قال:



صورة مؤترة

سلم ايديك

أنقر للتوسيع...

نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## ga_shetoos (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

جميله جدآآآآآ الصوره  ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


ga_shetoos قال:



			جميله جدآآآآآ الصوره  ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكررررررررررررررررررا
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## sosana (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

صعبة اووووووووي
ميرسي ليكي على الصورة الجميلة دي


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

صورة روعه ...تسلم ايدك


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


sosana قال:



			صعبة اووووووووي
ميرسي ليكي على الصورة الجميلة دي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لمرورك الرائع و ردك الأروع عزيزتي*


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*


esambraveheart قال:



			صورة روعه ...تسلم ايدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ردك أروع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## كرستيانوة (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

ميريس على الصور الجميل جدااااا


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*




كرستيانوة قال:


> ميريس على الصور الجميل جدااااا


ميرسي على مرورك الجميل جدا


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

*صورة حلوة ربنا يباركك صوت الرب*​


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*




faris sd4l قال:


> *صورة حلوة ربنا يباركك صوت الرب*​


شكرا عزيزي لمرورك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*

حقيقى صوره جميله
وهو ده ربنا اللى بيتحمل عننا كل الم

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أروع صورة لآلام المسيح*




vetaa قال:


> حقيقى صوره جميله
> وهو ده ربنا اللى بيتحمل عننا كل الم
> 
> شكرا لحضرتك


شكرا لمرورك و مشاركتك الرائعة
نعم هو الذي حمل عنا خطايانا
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------

